# Your best fiddler - why?



## Ingélou

I wasn't sure whether to post this on the non-classical music forum or what. But this is a counterpart to my 'best violinist - why?' thread, regarding the playing of traditional fiddle music.

Currently I am besotted with Bonnie Rideout, who plays Scottish tunes and especially pibrochs so beautifully. I also like Jamie Laval, another American with Scottish roots. To hear him powering up 'Monymusk' is stirring indeed.

As regards Irish traditional music, from the past, I like Michael Coleman, & from the present, Kevin Burke, and have cds of their work. 

I am hoping to hear from TC members who know something of bluegrass or specifically American fiddlers to be recommended. 

Thanks for any replies...


----------



## Taggart

Quite agree that Bonnie Rideout is superb with her piobaireachd.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mark O'Connor is the best American fiddler. No explanation needed.


----------



## Bolero

Well my two favourites are Zoe Conway and Martin Hayes.

They seem to play so easily and just have a pureness of sound. I really don't know how to explain it but if you love celtic music these are my two favourites right now.


----------



## Ingélou

Funny you should say that - we've just bought a Martin Hayes cd & are luxuriating in the pureness of sound - well put. I must try Zoe Conway as well. We were clearing out some audiotapes & discovered another fiddler that we remember liking: John McCusker. Must look him up too. 
Thanks, Bolero.


----------



## Bone

Gypsy/jazz fiddler Stephane Grappelli. Swinging, fearless player.


----------



## Bolero

Here is one of my favourite You Tube clips by Zoe Conway.....


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks - a pretty fine fiddler in every sense of the words!


----------



## Ingélou

Martin Hayes - beautiful!


----------



## Triplets

Ingélou said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this on the non-classical music forum or what. But this is a counterpart to my 'best violinist - why?' thread, regarding the playing of traditional fiddle music.
> 
> Currently I am besotted with Bonnie Rideout, who plays Scottish tunes and especially pibrochs so beautifully. I also like Jamie Laval, another American with Scottish roots. To hear him powering up 'Monymusk' is stirring indeed.
> 
> As regards Irish traditional music, from the past, I like Michael Coleman, & from the present, Kevin Burke, and have cds of their work.
> 
> I am hoping to hear from TC members who know something of bluegrass or specifically American fiddlers to be recommended.
> 
> Thanks for any replies...


Tevye . Oh, I forgot, he was just the milkman...


----------



## Ingélou

Klezmer is another great fiddling tradition, and here's Daniel Hoffman - such verve!


----------



## hpowders

Not only the fiddle. Klezmer is a great clarinet tradition too. Benny Goodman came out of this tradition.


----------



## Ingélou

It is a fabulous musical tradition that I knew nothing about at all until my teacher introduced me to it - and I was so ignorant that I thought Klezmer was the name of a composer! I always ask after Mr Klezmer now - my love to him and all his family!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> It is a fabulous musical tradition that I knew nothing about at all until my teacher introduced me to it - and I was so ignorant that I thought Klezmer was the name of a composer! I always ask after Mr Klezmer now - my love to him and all his family!


It comes from the Jewish country villages in Russia, way back when. They sang, they danced, they got killed by the Czar's forces. (In that order).


----------



## JACE

Ingélou said:


> I am hoping to hear from TC members who know something of bluegrass or specifically American fiddlers to be recommended.


My favorite bluegrass fiddler is Kenny Baker. Baker played with Bill Monroe for 25 years. He was one of Monroe's "Bluegrass Boys" longer than anyone else.

Here's one of Baker's famous songs, "Ashland Breakdown," from his album _Kenny Baker Plays Bill Monroe_: 




And here's "Muleskinner Blues" from the television program _Austin City Limits_ (1981): 




Why Kenny Baker? I just love the sound that he makes. It's the quintessential bluegrass sound but there's also a feeling of swing & blues in there. It's "American music," all jumbled up together with the Anglo-Irish music that it grew out of.

Baker died in 2011. Here's his obit from _The Guardian_: http://www.theguardian.com/music/2011/jul/28/kenny-baker-obituary


----------



## Ukko

Bluegrass fiddlers have dominated the non-classical fiddling proficiency scene for 60 years or so. No matter, I'll still go with Mela.


----------



## Ingélou

My latest discovery is Annie Staninec - by my estimation, she is still only nineteen or twenty and she is absolutely fabulous!

Just look at her bowing action in these videos! :tiphat:











http://anniestaninec.com/about/


----------



## Badinerie

Another mention for Kenny Baker here.Big influence on my mandolin playing early on. Old Vasser Clements too yup!
For the Women, I like Becky Buller who plays with Valerie Smith and Liberty Pike. I saw her play live in the north east a few times with Valerie.


----------



## Robert Eckert

Mark O'Conner is also a good guitarist. In the 1980's he played in a fusion band called the Dixie Dregs and was the strongest player in that group.


----------



## desire machine

just came across this video
whether or not she qualifies as "best" I think Gaelynn probably qualifies as the most inspiring 





I love this


----------



## Ingélou

Michael Cleveland, the blind bluegrass fiddler, definitely has the wow factor.


----------



## fluteman

millionrainbows said:


> Mark O'Connor is the best American fiddler. No explanation needed.


I love Midnight on the Water, his work with Edgar Meyer and Yo-yo Ma, and just about everything else I've heard from Mark O'Connor. His hats, however, are sometimes wide of the fashion mark, in my humble opinion.


----------

